# Mars ambulance service vanishes, leaving questions unanswered



## MMiz (Aug 10, 2008)

*Mars ambulance service vanishes, leaving questions unanswered*

The mayor of Mars wants council to investigate how an entire ambulance service, along with its two ambulances, its financial books and presumably everything else, could disappear from the small borough without a trace.

"Don't our taxpayers deserve an answer?" Mayor **** Settlemire asked council members Monday night. He said the borough should investigate why Mars Emergency Services Inc. closed up shop earlier this year without notice, a violation of at least two provisions of state law governing emergency service providers.

*Read more!*


----------



## Jon (Aug 11, 2008)

Dude.... I didn't even know there was life on Mars... let alone life-savers.


----------



## Medic9 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have family in Mars none of them ever said anything about the ambulance service shutting down. And Jon, yes there is a place called Mars and they have a "Flying Saucer" in the park there. Its a quiet little place, north of Pittsburgh.


----------



## zacdav89 (Aug 11, 2008)

sounds a little hinky, almost like an ems version of the music man.


----------



## NJN (Aug 11, 2008)

Two rigs disappeared without a trace. Hmmmm?? Wonder what happened.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 11, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Two rigs disappeared without a trace. Hmmmm?? Wonder what happened.



They will be found in a mob graveyard in 20 years.


----------

